# Windows 7 löschen und Linux mint auf Notebook



## 16Blue89 (2. Mai 2015)

*Windows 7 löschen und Linux mint auf Notebook*

Hi ihr lieben,
Möchte gern Windows 7 HP von meinem Notebook löschen und Linux Mint 17.1 drauf machen.Hat eventuell jemand mal bitte eine Schritt für Schritt anleitung für mich?


----------



## TempestX1 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 löschen und Linux mint auf Notebook*

Du musst eigentlich nur Linux Mint auf einen Datenträger brennen (oder auf einen USB Stick übertragen), von dem Datenträger booten indem du entweder die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS oder UEFI festlegst, bei manchen Mainboards kannst du auch beim Start eine Funktionstaste = F1 - F12 drücken um dann auszuwählen, das von dem jeweiligen Datenträger gestartet werden soll (wird normalerweiße eingeblendet, ansonsten im Handbuch schauen).
Wenn du im Installationsbildschirm bist einfach deine Festplatte auswählen und auswählen, das die ganze Festplatte verwendet werden soll (oder einfach alle Partitionen markieren und auf löschen klicken).
Der Rest macht dann der Installer.

PS: Falls du ein Notebook Mainboard mit UEFI hast, musst du allerdings vorher Secure Boot eventuell ausschalten (Also ins UEFI starten und dann Secure Boot deaktivieren)


----------



## 16Blue89 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 löschen und Linux mint auf Notebook*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Du musst eigentlich nur Linux Mint auf einen Datenträger brennen (oder auf einen USB Stick übertragen), von dem Datenträger booten indem du entweder die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS oder UEFI festlegst, bei manchen Mainboards kannst du auch beim Start eine Funktionstaste = F1 - F12 drücken um dann auszuwählen, das von dem jeweiligen Datenträger gestartet werden soll (wird normalerweiße eingeblendet, ansonsten im Handbuch schauen).
> Wenn du im Installationsbildschirm bist einfach deine Festplatte auswählen und auswählen, das die ganze Festplatte verwendet werden soll (oder einfach alle Partitionen markieren und auf löschen klicken).
> Der Rest macht dann der Installer.
> 
> PS: Falls du ein Notebook Mainboard mit UEFI hast, musst du allerdings vorher Secure Boot eventuell ausschalten (Also ins UEFI starten und dann Secure Boot deaktivieren)


Ich danke dir erstmal es hat alles soweit geklappt.nun habe ich noch folgendes Problem,habe mein Notebook über mein TV angeschlossen und möchte gern den Desktop auf meinem TV haben.Unter welchen Menüreiter muss ich denn da bei den Einstellungen gehen ?
Hab da mal noch eine Frage,habe mir gerade den neusten Firefox geladen und entpackt,kann ihn aber leider nicht installieren,wie kann man eig. Software unter Linux installieren?


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 löschen und Linux mint auf Notebook*



16Blue89 schrieb:


> Hab da mal noch eine Frage,habe mir gerade den  neusten Firefox geladen und entpackt,kann ihn aber leider nicht  installieren,wie kann man eig. Software unter Linux  installieren?


Normalerweise nimmt man unter Linux das, was im Paketmanager angeboten wird.  Ich habe zwar kein Mint, aber ich denke das hier Firefox ESR (Extended Support Release)  mitgeliefert wird, welches für einen langen Zeitraum unterstützt und mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt wird.

Da du aber Firefox von der Webseite geladen und entpackt hast, einfach doppelt auf firefox klicken um Firefox zu starten. Du kannst natürlich firefox auch ersetzen (müsste unter /usr/lib64 im Rootverzeichnis sein), würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Erstelle lieber eine Verknüpfung zu deinem entpackten Verzeichnis auf firefox.


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 löschen und Linux mint auf Notebook*

Ich würde von händischen Installationen erst einmal absehen. Abgesehen davon, dass das für Einsteiger deutlich zu kompliziert ist, reißt man dadurch eventuell Sicherheitslücken ins System. Da ich Mint selber bislang nicht genutzt habe, kann ich das empfohlene Vorgehen allerdigs leider nicht genauer beschreiben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 16Blue89 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 löschen und Linux mint auf Notebook*

Hi ihr lieben,habe jetzt Linux Mint 17.1 auf meinem Notebook und möchte gern Windows 8.1 wieder aufspielen,sobald ich aber den gewöhnlichen Vorgang mache(direkt nach dem Einschalten F12 drücke und direkt im Bootmanager lande und dort dann an erster Stelle das DVD Laufwerk auswähle ) bootet der Laptop trotzdem wieder von der Festplatte woran könnte das liegen?
Kann mich noch Entsinnen als ich Linux installiert habe,habe ich das Linux auf meiner ganzen Festplatte installiert.Also nur 1 Partition erstellt und nicht wie bei Windows gewöhnlich 1Partition mit 100 mb für System reserviert,eine für Windows und dann noch eine für Programme.


----------

